# Sleeping Dogs... Show Us Yours!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

show your favorites....


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh love the topic! This is gonna be a great thread.

Gosh I have so many sleeping pics, seems that's all they do! lol

Faith:





































And my shameless sibe, Dakota:




































Please let me sleep mom.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres zac


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Ok Mandy, that last one looks just too human! lol


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I just love little Faith she is soo cute. She has a precious face.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG these pics are fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOVING them. Esp like the crazy positions that huge Husky gets into Valerie lol!
Must see if I can look out some piccys of Rocky.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres honey


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous piccies i love sleepy chis


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres romeo


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

These are my favorites...especially of them together cuddling with mommy in the wee hours of the morning........


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Mandy, is that you that Romeo is snoozing on? lol


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Mandy, is that you that Romeo is snoozing on? lol


yes it is hes such a snuggler him and honey zac likes his own space lol


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow these pics are awesome, and that pic of Zac with his arm around the toy is awesome. I just love sleeping pics. They look so precious when they're asleep. Mandy, Honey looks like a little angel in the first two pics of her. :angel1:


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG these are so cute!!!!!
I have way too many sorry....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ben sleeping in clean laundry pile!








Frankie..........


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> gorgeous piccies i love sleepy chis


Yes, who can resist these sleepy little ones...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> heres romeo


Does Romeo sleep with this toy often? They look inseparable :love10:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

These are all so great  Sleepy chis are just the cutest ^_^

I have so many, these are the ones I already have on my photobucket:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have so many but here are my 3 favorites


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jerry'smom said:


> does romeo sleep with this toy often? They look inseparable :love10:


yes jerrysmom romeo likes to sleep with his toys


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Baby Sleeping


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is one of the best threads yet for picture time ....
I've said before that sleepy time puppy face is one
of my favorites Everyone's babies look so adorable

Here are my top favorites of Jasper


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's one of my favs of sleeping Babs.










Here's the girls together.










This one is of Lovee and my dad the day we brought Lovee home. This is after I called him on the way home (dad lives with us) to see if he'd find the other little kennel and bring it in to warm up and he said "What the hell were you thinking?". Yeah, that lasted about two seconds. lol










more togetherness










I have lots of sleeping pictures. They are really cute. I always thought I got so many of them because if they were awake the pictures were too blurry to see.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Speaking of togetherness:










Babs was snuggling with our lab mix. Our lab has since passed, so this is a special photo to us.


----------

